# Wasatch bull moose tag



## Moose hunter (Aug 10, 2015)

My father has drawn out a wasatch bull moose tag, he is very excited. I'm trying to help him out in finding a big bull. Doing a lot of looking and am not coming up with any thing worth hunting (small bulls), wondering if what we are seeing is what he has to pick from or if I have been focused on the wrong spots, was wondering if anyone had any helpful info..


----------



## Blackie6 (Jul 7, 2014)

Have you been up af canyon?


----------



## Calling all ducks (Apr 22, 2009)

*Moose*

Had that tag last year send me a PM


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Where have you been looking so far. I have seen some good ones this year


----------



## Moose hunter (Aug 10, 2015)

Been Up around the current creek area


----------



## scoutm (Jul 29, 2014)

Here's a Wasatch bull from last year. If he's still around he could be a great one this year.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

I seen a stud bull up the willow creek trailhead/bjorkeman canyon


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Daniels canyon seemed to have produced good bulls in the past.


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

We had two good size bulls run right through our camp last year; one stopped 6' from my son.

Mill Canyon Spring... some groups saw more Moose than deer!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Coop creek


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Center Canyon.......if you're game.-----SS


----------



## Moose hunter (Aug 10, 2015)

Where is center canyon, and what you taking about being game


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

I have seen several good bulls on the CO-Op Road heading west from Currant Creek. Park your car or truck and hike the drainage just south of the road and you will find them in the bottoms... Good Luck! Post pics too please!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Springville Shooter said:


> Center Canyon.......if you're game.-----SS


The one off US40 or the one by French?


----------



## Moose hunter (Aug 10, 2015)

So I have been scouting my butt off I am not sure what I am doing wrong but all I am coming up with is small bulls cows and calfs, had two good bulls on camara but they are weeks apart, and their is a billon people, if any one has any info I would be greatfull. The hunt starts in less then a week and I have no idea what to do for my old man :sad::sad::sad:


----------



## Utahyounggun (Nov 5, 2014)

Just pretend your looking for deer or elk then you will find a nice one


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Keep following the cows. The bulls will show up. Where have you been scouting? Pm me if you want.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I had a cow moose tag back in 2008 on the East Canyon unit and all I could find were bulls...and yes most of them were small. I hunted all or parts of 15 days throughout the season and saw exactly one bull that I would consider a "good" bull. He was probably high 30s, maybe low 40s wide with good palms and 8-9 points per side. I saw him in mid-to-late Oct. after having hunted on and off since mid-Sept. The moose herd has dropped off quite a bit since then, but I still think the overall pattern applies. You will see lots of younger bulls, but the bigger ones will take some time and patience.

I'm scouting a small patch of public land this weekend for the upcoming general elk hunt and it's right inside the borders of your hunt unit. If I see anything, I will let you know. I've never seen anything big in this particular area, but you never know.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Here is a pic of a huge bull on the Wasatch. Its floating around on facebook right now. its on private property but it should give you some hope of finding a good one!!!


----------



## HeberHunter (Nov 13, 2014)

The biggest bull I have ever seen in real life was just behind Daniels Summit Lodge on Saturday. Here is a google map link to where we saw him: https://www.google.com/maps/@40.2978727,-111.2740277,17z/data=!3m1!1e3 Good luck! Sorry, I didn't get any pics.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I've seen em up by coop creek and strawberry river


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Vanilla said:


> The one off US40 or the one by French?


Yes, just east of Hebert to the north of Hwy 40. I made the game comment because it's steep n deep.-----SS


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Yes it is!


----------



## jhar6862 (Sep 14, 2015)

I saw two shooter bulls together in the Willows at the turn off to the West Fork of the Duschense above Heber last week. Hopefully you can turn something up. Good Luck


----------

